

I've Had My Startup(s) on Product Hunt 3 Times. Here's Some Data - gregmuender
https://medium.com/i-data/i-ve-had-my-startup-s-on-product-hunt-3-times-e8d88cd344c6

======
benologist
Why do you think "upvote conversion rate" is an important metric for anything?

You might enjoy this post by Dave McClure:

[http://500hats.typepad.com/500blogs/2007/06/internet-
market....](http://500hats.typepad.com/500blogs/2007/06/internet-market.html)

~~~
gregmuender
I think it's an interesting to note that site visitors are seemingly
understanding our product's value and utility better than before. I see it as
1 out of 21 people "got it" enough to win their vote, and by the 3rd go, 1 out
of 7 people "got it" :)

~~~
benologist
You can't really conclude that from this - you submitted three different
products at three different times to three different groups of PH users.

There's data you can use to measure the effectiveness and strength of your
company - conversion rates to users and customers, revenue etc. Are you
monitoring stuff like that?

------
gregmuender
That's all the data I could think of (admittedly not a lot), but happy to dive
in further if you guys and gals have suggestions!

------
minimaxir
A sample size of 3 is not a pattern. The plural of anecdote is not data.

~~~
gregmuender
You're right! Hence why I disclosed that at the end :)

